# Chances of Getting Into SVA???



## Tim Arista (Mar 5, 2004)

What are my chances of getting into The School of Visual Arts??


----------



## Tim Arista (Mar 5, 2004)

What are my chances of getting into The School of Visual Arts??


----------



## alex c (Mar 5, 2004)

Tim, like i told you earlier. For a school like SVA, 50% of the application for a school like SVA (meaning small liberal arts colleges or art schools) rely on "personal". Meaning, a lot of it is weighted on a film, a script, clubs, sports, or other art stuff. A school like SVA goes a lot by ur film. I mean ur SATs and ur gpa are fine, but im sure people have gotten on worse. Its all about ur creative work

I told you, why arent u using this time making a short film! Common bud!

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------

